# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifting cycle

## boofhead187

Hi,

I've been generally training for about 12 years. 6 of those years had been serious training for Olympic lifting competitions. During which I had 2 knee meniscus tears and subsequent operations, and finally a major shoulder dislocation during competition 
which ended my Oly lifting career. I've had surgeries for all 3 injuries but after the shoulder I simply cannot jerk or snatch the weights I used to, which were not even what I needed to reach the goals I wanted, so my coach converted me to a powerlifter over the past 12 months.

Thus far managed raw 485/285/605. Just wanted to give some background on me to help those with the knowledge and or experience to advise on what would be a good first cycle for powerlifting gains ? and how would that evolve ?

Damn the spam filter raped my post, I hope I made sense

----------


## hawk14dl

A good first cycle would always be test only. There's a sticky about it in the main steroids forum. Follow that to a "t" and you'll make great progress. 

From there, it's all personal. Many run 3 or 4 test only cycles. I'm on test and dbol right now and my strength gains have been incredible. There are many compounds, and almost all of them work with most training styles and diets. (Training and diets are what make the gains, not the gear, it just helps).

How's your shoulder? Your bench is pretty weak in comparison to your Sq ands dl, i assume that's because there isn't a similar motion in oly lifting? 

Also, whether or not you compete in a tested /untested federation makes a difference

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Have you done any cycles before?

----------


## hawk14dl

> Have you done any cycles before?


He stated in the op he was looking for a first cycle

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> what would be a good first cycle for powerlifting gains ?


I didn't know if this was his first cycle or his first cycle for powerlifting gains.

Anyway, I would recommend just the standard 500mg of test C or E for 12 weeks.

Brandon Lily, a very high level powerlifter, recently posted his cycle that he is setting PRs with.
Remember he is about 300lbs...

He is only taking 300mg test C, 300mg test P, and 300mg of EQ weekly.
I assume the EQ is for appetite increase.

He will take 20mg of halo the night before and 20mg of halo the morning of a PR attempt.

He mentioned how he would run grams of gear before and how too many people rely on the drugs before fine tuning their diet, recovery, and training.

----------


## boofhead187

> From there, it's all personal. Many run 3 or 4 test only cycles. I'm on test and dbol right now and my strength gains have been incredible. There are many compounds, and almost all of them work with most training styles and diets. (Training and diets are what make the gains, not the gear, it just helps).
> 
> How's your shoulder? Your bench is pretty weak in comparison to your Sq ands dl, i assume that's because there isn't a similar motion in oly lifting? 
> 
> Also, whether or not you compete in a tested /untested federation makes a difference


I'm well aware that diet and training styles make all the difference, prior to the shoulder dislocation I had a 350lb clean and jerk and and 275lb snatch, and that all came from coaches program and food. 
funny enough I've set a power clean PB's of 320, since the shoulder surgery , but it just doesn't have it in it to go over head.

The bench is weak because of the shoulder, I did an anterior dislocation and even after the surgery it's still shit, I think it's always going to be a weak spot for me. I've done all the rehab in the world but it's always gonna be behind compared to the other two. I'm still squatting ATG I've tried to shorten it up to a powerlifter squat but it just doesn't feel comfortable to me. 

I was thinking of trying a first cycle of Test E + Dbol, and if that went well incorporating Tren into the next ?

----------


## hawk14dl

It's always advised to go test only on your first cycle. The idea is, you only introduce one substance at a time. You know how you react to that particular substance. 

Test dbol would be a good second cycle. Then again, you can run test only as many times as you want, you'll gain every time. 

As for tren .. that needs to wait. It's the strongest anabolic out there, carries major side effects and is potentially harsh on the body. You should have 4-5 cycles under your belt before you touch tren

----------


## boofhead187

Ok, well I'm going to be running just Test E for this cycle.
Got my hCG , PCT and AI good to go.

Just wondering about the hCG according to the guide on the forum, start taking it same time as the Test ? So would I inject the Test then straight after do the hCG ?
Also I was reading on other forums that you one 5000ui hCG vial goes bad after 30 days, I only got one to last me the entire 12 week cycle ???

----------


## hawk14dl

Keep it in the fridge. I'm on trt, my 11000 iu vial lasts months. 

Some people do hcg the same day, some do it the following day. I think as long as you're good with your ai it won't matter. 

Im not sure about when to start it, corresponding with your cycle. Look up austinites first cycle thread, it's a sticky. Disregard articles on the main page, most of them are loaded with old info.

----------


## boofhead187

Cool, yep I've followed the guide. It says to start hCG same time as you start your cycle, so I'll do it next day l, give my injection site a day to recover.

----------


## hawk14dl

Hcg can be inject subcutaneous (into fat) using an insulin syringe. I'd recommend it. That way you're not using up all your injection sites (which you should rotate regularly).

----------


## boofhead187

Yeah I don't have any 30g needles and 1ml syringes, just my 25g and 3ml for the Test injection.
Gonna have to jab my other quad with hCG tonight, all went well with the Test, quad is a little sore to the touch today but nothing unlike DOMs.

----------


## boofhead187

removed

----------


## dawgs77

> I didn't know if this was his first cycle or his first cycle for powerlifting gains.
> 
> Anyway, I would recommend just the standard 500mg of test C or E for 12 weeks.
> 
> Brandon Lily, a very high level powerlifter, recently posted his cycle that he is setting PRs with.
> Remember he is about 300lbs...
> 
> He is only taking 300mg test C, 300mg test P, and 300mg of EQ weekly.
> I assume the EQ is for appetite increase.
> ...


Could you link to that? I'd be interested in reading more

----------


## [email protected]

Do a Google search for Brandon Lilly cube method. It's easy to find.

----------


## dawgs77

Found it, thanks. I didn't realize he included cycle recommendations with the cube method

----------


## Testlolblast

Just curious: is halotest good for an avarage powerlifter to use to prepare for competition? I have never run this oral, because it's too harsh to liver and it wasn't available for me. Only experience I've had with steroids was 8 week cycle with T enanth 200/2Xweek, following up with 3 week hcg ...

----------

